# Lets see everyones homemade stuff



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Jackson Ohio,

You really need to do a search to find what your looking for. There is a post for homemade stuff that's a mile long. It will take you hours to get thru.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah i know i was hoping to get some other stuff on here that other ppl didnt post on the other one


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

msukicker85 said:


> yeah i know i was hoping to get some other stuff on here that other ppl didnt post on the other one



No offense but those that are gonna post their stuff prolly already had. Another thread aint gonna make them.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

*nevermind*

nvm


----------



## konodak (Nov 9, 2009)

heres a bow rack me and my dad made this summer


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

thats really cool i need something like that im my room


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

and thanks for not busting on me either


----------



## konodak (Nov 9, 2009)

no problem. i think its neat to see what everyone else has put together too


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah me too and i wished i had something cool to put up lol but i really do like that great work


----------



## konodak (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for the compliments


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I would like to see a few more of everyone's things. The homemade thread is so long that it takes forever to get through. I don't care what it is that they have built, just show off the craftsmanship. I build everything, from houses, barns, commercial structures, dorms, all the way down to cabinetry. I am a journeyman carpenter. The wifey has me building a cabinet for the kitchen right now, plus built our kitchen table here awhile back. Hey I gots to keep the lady happy or I won't get to make my fun little projects anymore....lol:teeth:


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

*bow press*








this is the bow press i made.. it has a lot of adjustment i can press my trykon, buckskin, old bear trophy master and my wifes trykon sport all in it.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is a box I rigged up for hanging stands. I hate diggin through a backpack trying to get out my straps and hooks for hanging gear on. So i rigged this box up out of a tool box from Menards, drilled a hole on each side of the box, ran eye bolts through the holes with a could of fender washers and nuts, drill hole below the lip that holds the top tray, used an old cheap duffle bag shoulder strap clipped on the eye bolts. I put extra wrenches, a knife, rope, bow rope, marking tape, basically everything I need to hang stands in it along with ratchet straps and I am good to go.
















Here is a bow target stand I built in a hour or so to hold one of my bag targets.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

*Deer Feeders*

Some deer feeders my 8th graders (actually the wifes class, but I help her out, and I have a Ag. Ed. degree as well so I fill in for her) made in Agriculture class.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Bow press*



Hoyt1010 said:


> View attachment 706096
> 
> this is the bow press i made.. it has a lot of adjustment i can press my trykon, buckskin, old bear trophy master and my wifes trykon sport all in it.


Looks good JB, Show off, it works good too, he has worked on my bow with it.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

My homemade trailer...


















I have fingers for a linear bow press, but don't have much free time anymore to get started on it!


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt keep it coming


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I have always wanted/needed a good source of water for washing/rinsing gear and for a quick shower while hunting & fishing. I don't have pictures right now because this thing is permanently mounted under my bedcover, but this is what I have come up. I took a 30 gallon air tank from a broke compressor and I removed all fittings, put a quart of epoxy enamel inside, rolled around to coat the inside (two coats). I then attached a spigot to one port, a 1/2" pvc overflow with a valve on another port, and a threaded valve stem to a 3/8" port, then pluged the remaining ports. I put a fifteen foot section of garden hose on the spigot. The tank is mounted horizontally in a box and all void space is filled with expanding foam. The overflow is mounted on a port that is exactly halfway up the tank, with the valve open it will start to overflow when half full (15 gallons). I fill the tank by putting a male/female adapter on the end of the garden hose and attaching my garden hose from the house, when water comes out of the overflow I shut the spigot then close the overflow valve, and remove the adapter and hose from the water source (house faucet). I now have a 30 gallon tank with 15 gallons of water in it. I now put an air compressor on the valve stem and charge it with 60 lbs of air. Put a spray nozzle on the end of the hose, open spigot, and I have enough water that is under pressure on demand to wash anything I need to. At 60 lbs of initial pressure, the last bit of water exits the tank at 30 lbs of pressure. Works like a champ! I will be building another but will be using a galvanized tank for the water and will be using a seperate tank for air only(150 lbs) and will regulate air to the tank, this will allow more water to be carried. It was a chore to mount all this in my bed without taking up too much space, but I got it done. I will try to take some pics this weekend get them posted.

Tony


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

wow tony that is really smart props to you


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbs_upI'm looking forward to the pics. Here in Arizona, it's a tough weekend of fishing or hunting during the hot months without a shower!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

ATV trailer for hauling tree stands, deer, and firewood. Removable side boards and fold down rear gate.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

man all these homemade stuff are really clever dad and i had a little project we worked on together i will try and post some pics on here later


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

here are some things i helped dad with the two targets work really well the one with the deer has a few passes if we hit a thin spot the white one not a chance on one going all the way through and the stairs leads up to our practice tree stand thats on top of our garage


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

heres a coat hanger I made today with sheds I found while out bunny hunting yesterday, right now I'm using it for a bow rack, until my wife gets home and see's it. Then I suppose it will become the coat rack again.


----------



## sanity24 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Stabilizers*

I have seen others who have been doing the aluminum, copper or pvc tubes, but I thought of this one and want some feedback on it. The end caps are plastic on one and aluminum on the other. The conection is made with some of my older Beman Carbon Hawk shafts. I have made 2, 12" and one as long as the uncut shafts I have at about 31" OAL. I am going to add a plastic adjustable spacer that I can move to the front or back to gain stability. Here are the 12" examples. 

http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/u...0/DSC00108.jpg
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/u...0/DSC00109.jpg
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/u...0/DSC00113.jpg
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/u...0/DSC00115.jpg

Also here is a pic of an aluminum stabilizer I built for my bow

http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture096.jpg

If you have any questions feel free. Sorry but I am not sure how to show a picture on the post but have links for you to view. Good DIYing. Stan


----------



## sanity24 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Pictures of above Stabilizers*


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

workin on a stab tonight
actualy iam waiting for the primer to dry


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got some wrist slings I made.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*here is*

here is a bow hanger i made.

this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1102346


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

i really like your bow holder looks very useful expecially with your targets already pre-set


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

DitchTiger said:


> I've got some wrist slings I made.


Nice''!!:shade:


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

msukicker85 said:


> here are some things i helped dad with the two targets work really well the one with the deer has a few passes if we hit a thin spot the white one not a chance on one going all the way through and the stairs leads up to our practice tree stand thats on top of our garage


I like the stand on top of the garage,that is exellent!!!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Couple side plates I made (New Breed and PSE)
Raw ingredients, veneer, glued and pressed to have a one of a kind material
maple and walnut/maple and ebony and cherry and ebony









Cut to raw shape/dimensions









Finished












Mounted on bow


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Belicoso.......

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

I made this case to carry my arrows when I travel to ASA and IBO shoots. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1127016


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

those bow grips are extremely nice very good work


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

I made these sight covers and release accessory bags for some of my shooting friends.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice i love seeing what ppl post up here keep up the good work


----------

